# mac entourage sauvegarde



## polem (8 Septembre 2007)

bonjour ! 
 comment sauver tous mes messages  d Entourage ?.. ( mas osX)
 ceci pour alléger mon D Dur . 
merci !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2007)

lire le manuel??
y a une aide dans entourage....
y a m&#234;me une aide &#224; la recherche d'aide dans entourage ! ( office compagnon)

et c'est trait&#233;
suffit de taper divers mots 
par exemple , entre autre  sauvegarder


----------



## BernardRey (8 Septembre 2007)

On peut compléter un peu, avec quelques rappels :

- toutes les données d'Entourage sont stockées dans une "Base de données", laquelle se trouve dans un dossier *~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office xxx/Identité principale*. C'est du moins son nom par défaut. C'est ce dossier "Identité principale" qu'il faut sauvegarder d'autant plus fréquemment qu'on tient à ses données.

- au bout d'un certain temps, cette "Base de données" peut prendre pas mal de place. La première chose à faire, c'est du ménage, on se rend fréquemment compte qu'on continue à conserver des messages qui ont eu leur importance mais n'en ont plus du tout. On peut aussi supprimer les pièces jointes des messages qu'on conserve.

- quand on supprime un document dans Entourage, comme dans toute base de données, on ne supprime que les coordonnées du message dans l'index. Autrement dit, si la place est disponible pour stocker de nouvelles données, la taille globale du fichier "Base de données" ne change pas. Si on veut récupérer toute la place disponible, il faut procéder à un compactage ou une reconstruction (les choses et les noms varient un peu selon les versions). On le fait avec l'utilitaire qu'on peut appeler en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Entourage. Attention quand même : la reconstruction se fait sur une copie de la base. Il est donc indispensable de disposer d'une place au moins équivalente sur le disque dur... Une fois le compactage/reconstruction terminé et que tout va bien, on peut évidemment supprimer l'ancienne base de données.

- il est une façon très souple d'organiser un archivage, qui consiste à utiliser les identités d'Entourage : on crée une ou plusieurs identités aux quelles on donne un nom évocateur (chez moi, ça s'appelle "Archives 2006", "Archives 2005", etc, mais on peut aussi faire ça de façon thématique). On fait dans l'identité courante un tri des messages qu'on souhaite classer dans les archives et, par glisser-déposer vers le bureau, on crée des archives MBOX. On bascule ensuite vers les différentes identités créées précédemment et on y importe (toujours par glisser/déposer) les messages qu'on souhaite mettre dans chacune. 
Ensuite, on peut supprimer ces messages de l'identité courante. Pour consulter les archives il est facile de basculer d'une identité à l'autre. Et, si on veut réutiliser un message archivé, on le fait glisser vers le bureau puis dans l'identité voulue.

- pour ce qui est de gagner de la place sur le volume de démarrage, il y a une autre solution qui peut être pratique, qui consiste à transférer tout le dossier "Données utilisateurs Microsoft" sur un autre volume (évidemment, il est préférable que ce soit un volume connecté en permanence, genre deuxième partition du disque principal ou deuxième disque pour les machines qui le permettent) et le remplacer dans le dossier "Documents" de l'utilisateur par un alias de même nom.

- comme recommandé par Pascal, la lecture de l'aide ainsi qu'une recherche sur les forums ne peut pas faire de tort (je ne partage pas son enthousiasme pour le "Compagnon Office" par contre )


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2007)

je n'ai aucun enthousiasme pour le office compagnon ( ni pour entourage  d'ailleurs)

Mais c'est un outil qui est l&#224; , ainsi que le manuel.
Autant s'en servir  pour trouver des infos


----------



## polem (8 Septembre 2007)

ben merci !! 
 je n'aime pas microsoft non, plus, mais ..  venant de outlook, j'ai embrayé .. vers entourage pour récupérer mes anciens messages etc .. 

 bref .. si c'est mieux avec Mail .. je suis prêt a changer .. 

 si je sais .. récupérer mes messages actuels !! j'en ai besoin pour mon travail !! merci !!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2007)

Compromis que j'ai adopté pour ne pas me prendre le chou

J'ai gardé les deux!

Mail pour  réception et envoi de messages
Entourage pour accès aux anciennes archives ...sans manips de récup
 

Et tu verras avec le temps , tu choisiras celui qui te convient le mieux  à toi, chacun ayant ses défauts et atouts


----------

